# US Troops (All 4 of Them) on the Ground In Libya



## AWP (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...d-in-libya-pentagon-confirms/?test=latestnews

This is why you don't say "never", kids.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not a huge Obama fan by any means, but this is a weak attack on the president.  I mean really...


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's not forget the "boots" that will be on the ground once the embassy is up and running again.  I guess they won't "technically" be in Lybia if they stay on the embassy grounds but that's just a BS way of saying there's no troops there.


----------



## CDG (Sep 12, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> I'm not a huge Obama fan by any means, but this is a weak attack on the president. I mean really...



Maybe.   President Obama said "no boots", not "a small number of boots".  With great power comes great scrutiny..... Or something like that.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 12, 2011)

CDG said:


> Maybe.   President Obama said "no boots", not "a small number of boots".  With great power comes great scrutiny..... Or something like that.


Hell I'd be a smart ass then and make sure I wore sandles until I got to the embassy haha.  What else were we supposed to do though??  

After reading the article I am a little curious.  It states that the embassy got damaged in the attack.  From the sound of it though the embassy was breached.  Why else would it need to be cleared?


----------



## CDG (Sep 12, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Hell I'd be a smart ass then and make sure I wore sandles until I got to the embassy haha. What else were we supposed to do though??



The President could try not just spouting off empty rhetoric.  He could have said something like, "We will not be putting boots on ground unless we feel we need to.".  The world we live in is, for the most part, too murky for absolutism.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 12, 2011)

I cant get friggin Fox news to load for some reason and cant see the full article.


----------



## dknob (Sep 12, 2011)

How the fuck does any competent human being consider this to be "boots on the ground" ???!!  A phrase for decades which has meant ground combat forces. 
I'm so fucking sick and tired of FOX news. Pathetic scumbags. Go touch your penises together with Al-Jazeera you pariahs.

Taking shit out of context and turning it into attacks and conspiracies - The American Way! It's up there with fucking apple pie and NASCAR.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 12, 2011)

What if they are wearing flip flops..or huraches or a nice espadrille? :confused:


----------



## ReptileRC (Sep 12, 2011)

This article is clearly uses a Headline titled specifically to get the public to read an otherwise unworthy and haphazardly constructed story.  Let us take in to account that of the of 83 news articles (almost exclusively on military/defense affairs) posted up by this author, (yes bro, I'm calling you out), Justin Fishel, many cast the military in a less then positive light and/or just are not newsworthy articles.

Shame on you Mr. Fishel for such a weak article. Of all the articles you've posted, you seem to always come back to the repeal of the Don't Ask Don't Tell Policy and other homoerotic stories.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 12, 2011)

I would have thought some "Americans" would have been running around there for a while. Those "smart" bombs to find their own targets, someone still has to say "this is a target".


----------



## Arrow 4 (Sep 12, 2011)

This non-story makes conservatives look like whiney shitbags for complaining. There is overwhelming reason and opportunities to legitimately bash Obama.


----------



## Manolito (Sep 12, 2011)

Isn't that where friends come in. Israel says we have no boots on the ground in South Africa and we say we have no boots on the ground in Lybia. But never ask the question does Britain, Israel, or the US have boots on the ground in country XYZ.


----------



## AWP (Sep 12, 2011)

While I personally find this to be a non-story, two things did pop out.

1) I've learned the hard way that you don't say "never" and I wish our leadership had figured out that lesson. I'll take an honest Democrat over a lying Republican.
2) 4 soldiers is a story? Really? Like Reptile posted, the headline was designed to strike a chord in the reader which I find to be weak. They will bury stories within stories, but this rates an entire article with that headline?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2011)

Guess you aren't the only ones with 'boots' on the ground. ;)  Looks like our press don't give a fuck that we sent troops.



> http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2011/09/12/pol-libya-canadians-back.html
> 
> Canadian diplomats are back on the ground in Libya, seven months after evacuating the north African country, CBC News has learned.
> *And some Canadian Forces members have joined them.*
> Ambassador Sandra McCardell was in Tripoli, the country's capital, last week to assess the situation, and she and a team are now finishing refurbishing and securing the mission so they can resume normal diplomatic relations.


----------



## JBS (Sep 16, 2011)

Just FYI, this isn't a FOX story, its press release; the same headline in AP.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...uimTcg?docId=3b9784d93c114b0d9c2429d3d2a7ee19


----------

